# Dwarven Hammer



## Mourguitars (Sep 13, 2019)

Very cool pedal build to boost my 5150 pre , does the trick well..adds great sustain . The rotary switch as it goes up adds brightness 8 modes . Didn't have a JRC4558DD chip but put in a JRC4558D its kinda noisy , but ill get the DD chip or can i try different chips ? Any recommendations will be welcome ...

Went all Black on this one...

Mike



https://imgur.com/eXtnITC




https://imgur.com/atlM7K1


----------



## Barry (Sep 14, 2019)

I would try different op amps the 4558D and DD are the same


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> I would try different op amps the 4558D and DD are the same




Thanks for the reply, i put in a TL072 in and it sounded pretty much the same, so back with the 4558D...put it in the loop of my noise gate and it makes me want to not use my ole T.S 's anymore..really quieted down, tighten up the low end, and added lot of clarity, sustain for days ..very cool sounding if your a boost pedal guy like me goosing a 5150.

Ive got 5 more builds I'm wanting to do ..but i kinda wanna play my guitar tho , this thing rocks or Djents..i hate that word..great metal pedal ill call it ..Great job Mr Pedalpcb !

Isosceles Boost and Wonder drive are next....Build mode it is....

Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice build !


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks Griff !

Ya got to build one...i built it to go with this Kartakou 5150 pre...Using the Velocity 300 in this set up...sounds awesome has that nice tight chug



https://imgur.com/8P189x2


Test bench ...



https://imgur.com/kmkOgHE


Sure beats the Boss Katana as my test rig , Feel the thump !


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 20, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Thanks Griff !
> 
> Ya got to build one...i built it to go with this Kartakou 5150 pre...Using the Velocity 300 in this set up...sounds awesome has that nice tight chug
> 
> ...


very nice ........ I will definitely consider checking out the Dwarven Hammer ...... I love me some Mesa 4x12 crushing air !


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 27, 2019)

This pedal plays well with my rack gear , didn't need the silencer like i did with the Kartakou Pre..

Thats the settings on the Dwarven hammer..the sweet spot !

Lower the gain on the JMP-1 add gain on pedal to about 11pm...level is at unity and no noise...pretty amazing

Mike



https://imgur.com/65vF8id


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 27, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> This pedal plays well with my rack gear , didn't need the silencer like i did with the Kartakou Pre..
> 
> Thats the settings on the Dwarven hammer..the sweet spot !
> 
> ...


look at all that old school Rocktron stuff !!!    I had a Piranha .... way the hell back !!   lol

Nice Rack !!!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 27, 2019)

Ive had this stuff for years...got it dialed in. I went the Fractal route for a few years with a AX8 like my friends did, i seen the rabbit hole they were going down and someone made me a offer on the AX8, sold it and went back to the stuff i know...used the money to start building pedals, im having more fun doing it than the endless tweaking....

The FRFR stuff hurt my ears for some reason, got ear fatigue very quickly, with this old rack stuff i don't...

Mike


----------

